# AGF.B



## Tea Lady (Sep 23, 2017)

What are you doing with this one?
Hold or Sell?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

My view is this is dead money. AUM is not growing (too many other competing mutual fund companies and the growing ETF segment), and fee structure is under pressure. The same reasons I would not own CIX of which the 5 year chart is ugly.

If your ACB is in the neighbourhood of current market pricing, you are simply getting healthy investment income yield of 6%...which is likely declining on an absolute per share basis.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

I agree with AltaRed. It depends a bit on what you are going to do with the proceeds too. If you are interested in buying dividend stocks, take a look at the big banks, insurance, utilities/pipelines/telcos (unless you already own them).


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Topo said:


> I agree with AltaRed. It depends a bit on what you are going to do with the proceeds too. If you are interested in buying dividend stocks, take a look at the big banks, insurance, utilities/pipelines/telcos (unless you already own them).


Agree. There are blue chip dividend stocks with a current yield exceeding 6%. I'd take them in a heart beat compared to AGF.B


----------

